
Digg CEO cracks under Valleywag pressure - transburgh
http://valleywag.com/359136/digg-ceo-cracks-under-valleywag-pressure
======
iamelgringo
If you've ever had the misfortune of having a run in with Valleywag. They're
not exactly nice people.

I've actually stopped reading them because of it.

